# Nail trimmings



## seanwilson1 (Mar 2, 2014)

I got some slate for my leo and it seems to be working down the front nails but her back nails are still growing, and starting to curl. Ive tried quickly to file them down but her leg is to small so it seems thatfiling it fust moves her leg back and forth. Ppl have told me dog trimmers work. My ex has a pair. But again shes small id be afraid to hurt her. Not to mention that the trimmers are for dogs and have been used on dogs In the past. Is there a safe way to file her nails?


----------



## ascott (Mar 2, 2014)

If you use a pair of small dog nail cutters then they will not be so big and awkward....you know?


----------



## seanwilson1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Should I get her her own pair? Or ask to borrow my exs trimmers?


Actually might aswell get my own lol. 2birds one stone dont have to ask her and I get my own pair


----------



## ascott (Mar 2, 2014)

New ones that are smaller and not have cut larger dog nails would be my choice


----------



## seanwilson1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you


----------

